# Move to Sandiego, 2 children - where to live, schools, etc



## GTO (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi hi,
My family (husband, wife, two children 4 and 8 years old) are looking into moving to SD from Europe.

We have very litle info about the city. Any help would be appreciated 

My husband would be working down town SD.

What area should we be looking at? We love to be outside - walking, swiming, skiing, playing. 

My girls love handbool, soccer, music + dance + theatrics, gymnasitcs etc. 

We are very interested in healthy living, specially healthy food so a priority would be school with healthy food and some of above activities.

What schools to you recomend? 

Will the litle one go to kindergarden or? How much does it cost?

How much, approx is cost of living for the for of us? 

As I said, if you could give me some info, I would be very happy

thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I know very little about "little people". Public school will depend on your residence. You live in "a" and your kids will go to school "a". Of course there is always the option of private school. You can send your kids' lunch and snacks with them. School meals are not free of charge un less you fall into a certain income group. You will find that Americans in general consider kids precious and live their lifes around them.
Skiing in San Diego? I do not think so:>)
Google San Diego School District - you will find the contacts you need. Little One will go to kindergarden/preschool. Look at 200$/week and up for three days.
Cost of living depends on what you want, need, expect. Do you have any details on your husband's contract? Relocation both ways, temporary quarters, relo assistance, household transfer, tuition assistance, vacation, medical insurance ...
My father-in-law was stationed in Iceland eons ago and still shares his fond memories.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

*Google, Yahoo, Bing, etc*



GTO said:


> Hi hi,
> My family (husband, wife, two children 4 and 8 years old) are looking into moving to SD from Europe.
> 
> We have very litle info about the city. Any help would be appreciated
> ...


If you don't know nothing about San Diego, why are you planning on moving there? Have you decided on San Diego because of a job offer, if not, how do you plan on getting a visas that would allow you to move there?. If it is for a job offer, what will the pay be, then maybe you can figure out what area's you could afford to live etc, its not a cheap place to live. Because everyones life style is different, its hard to say what it would cost you. Most kids start grade one at the age of 5, so a 4 yr old should be in kindergarten. No snow skiing in San Diego, you do know its in southern California? however you can drive 3 -4 hrs north to Snow Summit/ Bear Mountain to ski, but only in the winter, But the oceans right there, so you can water ski year round. Your best source for info is of course, Google, Yahoo, Bing, Ask, Dogpile, etc etc.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

A popular area with some family oriented towns is in North San Diego County. Your husband would have a 40 to 50 minute commute depending on traffic and where he is located in downtown.

Inland North San Diego County there is Poway, Rancho Bernardo, Scripps Ranch and on the coast Carmel Valley, Cardiff, Carslbad, Del Mar and if you have plenty of money for a home and/or rental, La Jolla. Nearer to dowtown and still on the coast is Oceanbeach, Missiion Bay where homes tend to be smaller but there is plenty of rental.

Plenty of outdoor sports in all of these areas. Snow skiing can be done in the winter in places like Lake Tahoe, Mammoth etc a little further up north.

Costs vary dependent on your lifestyle. Food is probably priced same as Europe,(maybe somewhat cheaper for fruit and vegetables), property tax is high, a one bedroom/one bathroom rental in Poway is around 1,000 dollars per month; a single family home rental 2 to 3,000 dollars per month; water usage is expensive and most homes are metered.

Schools in North San Diego County are pretty good, especially in the Poway area.


----------

